# Are these symptoms of CCD?



## Madison68 (Jul 13, 2006)

1 of 3 hives has just about died out. The one thing I noticed was that a lot of bees were head first into the brood area of the comb dead. Is this typical symptom of CCD or possibly another problem. I noticed the hive had a lot of activity (robbing) so I put the last of the bees/ queen in a nuc with some frames with pollen and honey. Not many bees left but they may make it. I will try to boost it when it warms up a bit more. Thanks in advance.. Madison........


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Is this typical symptom of CCD 

No. In CCD they are not there.

Bees that starve are typically in that position. Colonies that dwrindle so far they can't stay warm (usually from mites or they were too small to start with) will sometimes get so cold they die in that position.

I would look on the bottom board for varroa mites and bees with deformed wings.


----------

